# TVT and Hysterectomy



## bill2doc (Jul 12, 2010)

Physicain performed a TVT procedure then assisted on a hysterectomy.  Would I put a mod 59 on the TVT and just 80 on the assist Hysterectomy?

Thanks!


----------



## preserene (Jul 15, 2010)

There is a bundled coding for Hysterectomy and Colpourethroystopexy- 58152. If done by the same surgeon).
When it is done  by  two different Surgeons of the two primary procedures and the primary surgeon of TVT or Burch, goes to assist hysterectomy ….
From two different Specialties,  one for Hysterectomy and one for Colpourethrocystopexy, I would place the code in the sequencial order:   58150-80, 58152  ( considering  total abdominal Hysterectomy with colpourethrocystopexy  ( eg Marshall  Marshetti Krantz ,Burch  since there is no separate listing for TVT in the CPT code  with the code number 58152).

However Bill2Doc, we would get an expert openion on this.
Thank you


----------

